# Dunlop Solution set



## gloch

So, I wanted to get my wife a first set of clubs so we could learn together (Yes, she really wants to *grin*) and I came across a full set, minus putter, of Dunlop Solutions w/ graphite shafts. Does anyone have any experience with these? I don't expect them to be the end all clubs but, for just getting started, they shouldn't hold her back, correct?

-gl


----------

